# Ipod vérolé  ?



## eleutheria (28 Août 2008)

Hello,

Une question me turlupine : 
Je faisais tourner mon Ipod nano sur un PC portable jusqu'en juillet puisque j'ai acheté à nouveau un mac. 
Mon PC est vérolé et lorsque je branche mon Ipod dessus Itunes me signale un message d'erreur qui bloque la synchronisation. (J'ai donc une seule partie de ma bibliothèque sur le Ipod, les nouveaux morceaux ne sont pas installés)

Je me demande s'il y a un risque que mon Ipod transmette le virus au MacBook si je le branche dessus. 

Avez-vous déjà eu ce genre de message d'erreur ? 
Un virus peut-il passer d'un PC à un mac par le biais de l'Ipod ? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

T'as pas un antivirus pour dévorolé ton PC?
Et au pire, ton Mac sera un porteur sein du virus, si virus il y a.
T'es sur que la synchronisation ne se fait pas à cause d'un virus ou c'est une supposition?


----------



## eleutheria (28 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> T'as pas un antivirus pour dévorolé ton PC?
> Et au pire, ton Mac sera un porteur sein du virus, si virus il y a.
> T'es sur que la synchronisation ne se fait pas à cause d'un virus ou c'est une supposition?



Mon pc est tellement vérolé que je ne peux pas accéder à Internet et comme je ne l'utilise pas je l'ai mis de côté pour le moment. 

Je me suis demandé si cela avait un lien. 

Mais Itunes me dit "message d'erreur" et la synchro est bloquée à un moment donné. 

(Un porteur sain ??? Késako ? ):mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

eleutheria a dit:


> (Un porteur sain ??? Késako ? ):mouais:



Si virus il y a, il ne fera rien sur ton mac.
Et en plus, il me semble que tu devra formater ton iPod pour qu'il fonctionne sur Mac, donc s'il y a un virus sur ton iPod, il sera écrabouillé et désintégré.


----------



## eleutheria (28 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Si virus il y a, il ne fera rien sur ton mac.
> Et en plus, il me semble que tu devra formater ton iPod pour qu'il fonctionne sur Mac, donc s'il y a un virus sur ton iPod, il sera écrabouillé et désintégré.




Pourquoi reformater mon Ipod puisqu'il est utilisé sur Itunes. 
Que ce soit sur PC ou Mac c'est la même chose... Non ? 

Certain pour le virus ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

eleutheria a dit:


> Pourquoi reformater mon Ipod puisqu'il est utilisé sur Itunes.
> Que ce soit sur PC ou Mac c'est la même chose... Non ?
> 
> Certain pour le virus ? :rose:



Reformater n'est pas indispensable, mais fortement conseillé.
Et en plus, comme tu penses avoir un virus sur ton iPod autant faire ce qu'il faut pour t'en débarrasser, non?
Et sinon, pour les virus sur Mac:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EUAMbnZsitQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EUAMbnZsitQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eleutheria (28 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Reformater n'est pas indispensable, mais fortement conseillé.
> Et en plus, comme tu penses avoir un virus sur ton iPod autant faire ce qu'il faut pour t'en débarrasser, non?
> Et sinon, pour les virus sur Mac:
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EUAMbnZsitQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EUAMbnZsitQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]




Je ne connaissais pas ces pub ! Funny


----------



## eleutheria (28 Août 2008)

Pas d'autres pistes pour le message d'erreur de Itunes ? ^^


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

eleutheria a dit:


> Pas d'autres pistes pour le message d'erreur de Itunes ? ^^



Et c'est quoi le message d'erreur?
Par ce que là, t'es gentille, mais on est pas extra-lucide 


Qui plus est, si virus + message d'erreur, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu rechignes à formater ton iPod et à refaire une installation propre. Ce serait plus simple que d'utiliser un Ipod vérolé.


----------



## IcyPurple (31 Août 2008)

La synchronisation avec un Mac ne peut marcher que si ton iPod a été formaté sur Mac. Or ce n'est pas ton cas car tu l'a déjà utilisé sur PC. Si tu veux pouvoir le synchroniser avec ton Mac, il faut le reformater. 
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un quelconque rapport avec un virus. Au pire, comme l'a dit pithiviers, tu le reformate et hop là, ça sera tout bon.


----------



## eleutheria (31 Août 2008)

IcyPurple a dit:


> La synchronisation avec un Mac ne peut marcher que si ton iPod a été formaté sur Mac. Or ce n'est pas ton cas car tu l'a déjà utilisé sur PC. Si tu veux pouvoir le synchroniser avec ton Mac, il faut le reformater.
> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un quelconque rapport avec un virus. Au pire, comme l'a dit pithiviers, tu le reformate et hop là, ça sera tout bon.




Merci pour le conseil 

Ce qui est dommage c'est que je vais perdre toute ma musique :hein:


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2008)

Bon...

Un PC que tu fais tourner sans Avast, attrape un virus: quelle découverte dis-donc.
Alors tu as intérêt à installer au moins Avast avant que ton ordi ne te lâche dans les pâtes, et pas forcemment au niveau hardware...

Ensuite, un EHDD de 500Go coûte 100&#8364;, et une clé 8Go en vaut 35...
Donc tu ne perdras pas toute ta musique...

De plus, si tu restaure un iPod, l'hypothétique virus (depuis quand installe-t-on un virus sur iPod, si ce n'est via une chanson ou un fichiers enregistrés dedans) sera banni...sauf si c'est un fichier vérolé installé dans iPod.

Voilà, je pense que tu sauras faire le bon choix! 

A+ et tiens nous au courrant OK?


----------



## itako (31 Août 2008)

IcyPurple a dit:


> La synchronisation avec un Mac ne peut marcher que si ton iPod a été formaté sur Mac. Or ce n'est pas ton cas car tu l'a déjà utilisé sur PC. Si tu veux pouvoir le synchroniser avec ton Mac, il faut le reformater.
> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un quelconque rapport avec un virus. Au pire, comme l'a dit pithiviers, tu le reformate et hop là, ça sera tout bon.



Faux faux faux, si tu Ipod est en PC il fonctionnera très bien sur ton mac, la seule chose qui te seras impossible c'est de mettre a jour le firmware.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Faux faux faux, si tu Ipod est en PC il fonctionnera très bien sur ton mac, la seule chose qui te seras impossible c'est de mettre a jour le firmware.



Ouai...
Et donc avoir un firmware à jour...ne sert à rien??

Autrement dit, faut pas se casser la tête, si on passe avec un iPod de PC sous Mac, il est (grandement) préférable de le formater...

Par contre pour iPhone il me semble que c'est différent...


----------



## itako (31 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ouai...
> Et donc avoir un firmware à jour...ne sert à rien??
> 
> Autrement dit, faut pas se casser la tête, si on passe avec un iPod de PC sous Mac, il est (grandement) préférable de le formater...
> ...



C'était histoire de mettre les pendules à l'heure chef, histoire de pas divaguer sur du n'importe quoi.
Une personne utilisant un pc et un mac sera toujours contente de pouvoir utiliser son ipod sur les deux.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2008)

OK, là je suis d'accord, mais bon, il faut quand même avouer que ne pas mettre à jour son firmware est handicapant! 

Non?

PS: je suis pas ton "chef"! 
On est sur MacGé, alors on est entre amis!


----------



## itako (31 Août 2008)

Bah tu le mets a jour sur pc  .
Je f'zais ça quand j'avais encore un pc.

edit: j'appelle beaucoup de monde chef, principalement mes amis.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2008)

Mouai...si tu as un Mac, un PC et un iPod.
Par exemple...

Tu fais quoi?

*Tu mets à jour sur ton PC et tu utilises sur Mac?
*Tu mets pas à jour et tu utilises sur Mac?
*Tu mets pas à jour et tu utilises sur PC?
*Tu mets à jour, après Restauration, sur Mac et tu utilises sur Mac?

Sur 98% des cas on aura la dernière solution de choisie! 

PS: alors tout semble se confirmer...chef!


----------



## eleutheria (1 Septembre 2008)

Je sais que sans anti virus les pc sont vulnérables. Sauf que j'avais avast et que j'en ai quand même chopés ! 
Le souci aujourd'hui c'est que mon pc est "bloqué" pour se connecter à internet. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais apparemment (J'ai tel à des boutiques de réparation : Il aurait un virus qui l' empêche de se connecter. 
Bref...Il est vérolé et je n'ai pas envie de mettre du fric pour le moment le reformater (j'en aurai pour 200 euros en plus il chauffe donc il y aurait des choses à changer en plus) Donc je me suis racheté un mac. 

Tout cela dit, je ne sais pas si mon Ipod qui a de la musique dans son disque peut endommager mon macbook si je le branche dessus.
N'y-a-t-il aucun risque ? 
Dois-je le vider complètement avant ? 

Je précise que je n'utilise plus mon pc donc s'il faut le reformater ce n'est pas très grave


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

OK, donc le PC, laisse-le tomber...

Concernant une "transvasion" d'un iPod PC vers Mac, il faut le formater et/ou le restaurer.
Donc dans les 2 cas, il n'y a pas de risque...

Et puis il faut avouer que si tes fichiers sortent d'une mule, alors il faut les inspecter avec soins...
Regarde! 

A+


----------



## eleutheria (1 Septembre 2008)

Il y en a eu mais qui datent de longtemps. 

Je suis rassurée si tu me dis que je n'ai pas de risque d'endommager mon mac )


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

> Il y en a eu mais qui datent de longtemps.
> Je suis rassurée si tu me dis que je n'ai pas de risque d'endommager mon mac




Non non, ton Mac ne risque quasiment rien (le risque "0" zéro existe-t-il ??).


----------



## eleutheria (1 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non non, ton Mac ne risque quasiment rien (le risque "0" zéro existe-t-il ??).




Mais il y a bien une solution qui permet de ne prendre aucun risque...Non ? 

Si je vide mon ipod sur mon pc avant de le brancher sur mon mac, est-ce que le risque est zéro ? 

(Les virus ne se refilent que par fichiers...? C'est ça ? :love: J'suis pas méga forte en informatique) 
Un Ipod peut-il refiler un virus en étant vide ? Juste parce qu'il est disque dur ? 

(Et on ne se moque pas .... )


----------

